# Bladder Infection/UTI



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I think my Bentley (7 months) may have a UTI or a Bladder infection. After I brought him home from the groomers (PetSmart never again, worst experience) I noticed that he kept going in his box to potty #1, after the 10th time I became concerned, started researching and took his temperature (which was normal). 
He would come out sit and wait for a treat. I thought that he might be doing the "fake potty for treats" thing again.:blush: He was fine on Sunday I took him to his regular groomer and in the evening he repeatedly went potty in his box. Molly his best friend (Mini Poddle was over) so he's usually 100% interested in playing with her, unlike him to potty a zillion time when she's around. I started giving him 1/4 of a treat instead of a whole one. 
This morning he went in his box over 10 times after his normal morning #1. I noticed sometimes a drop or two or nothing would come out. 

His energy level is normal, eating and drinking normal. There's no blood in his urine and it smells the same. He's not straining or whining or licking. I took him too the vet this morning and she did not feel anything. His sonogram was normal, she noticed a _slight _inflammation of the bladder wall but not much (his bladder was empty). We tried to get him to potty outside (a tech came with a sterile cup), but we had no luck. 

She said she wanted to clinically treat him for a UTI/Bladder infection because everything I told her adds up to that clinical diagnoses. 

She gave me Clavamox 62.5mg tablets for him twice a day until Sunday. 

I'm sure he will be fine. I probably read too many horrible things online and have worried myself crazy. :blink:
I didn't want to prolong it without treatment and lead to something worse or painful. His "Auntie B" went to check on him and he's fine he was napping in his crate (which was normal for the time she went over there) she said he popped up and is acting normal. She left and I will be home soon. I wish he could text me 

Have any of your babies had this before.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

_"I wish he could text me "_ ~ lol cute!

I'm sorry Bentley Bear is sick & hope he will be soon be feeling better! Sounds like you got it under control with the Vet! 
So far I have not experienced any problems with Maggie.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Trisha said:


> _"I wish he could text me "_ ~ lol cute!
> 
> I'm sorry Bentley Bear is sick & hope he will be soon be feeling better! Sounds like you got it under control with the Vet!
> So far I have not experienced any problems with Maggie.


I really do. I would have no probably adding to my account. No data though, wifi only since he would only be allowed to text or call me or his Aunty B. He would probably sneak and text his best friend Molly all day. :w00t:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

justagirltv said:


> I really do. I would have no probably adding to my account. No data though, wifi only since he would only be allowed to text or call me or his Aunty B. He would probably sneak and text his best friend Molly all day. :w00t:


Or look at puppy porn!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I am sorry Bentley is not up to par. I turn the pee pad over to the plastic side and Polly peepees no problem, then I pour it in a sterile container. I take a clean pad to the vet office put it down as soon as we get there and she peepees right away!

I love peepee pads!!!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Polly's mom said:


> I am sorry Bentley is not up to par. I turn the pee pad over to the plastic side and Polly peepees no problem, then I pour it in a sterile container. I take a clean pad to the vet office put it down as soon as we get there and she peepees right away!
> 
> I love peepee pads!!!


Perfect idea!!! I line his grass litter box with pee pads. He's been in his box 6 times since I got home. It's breaking my heart. His attitude and energy is normal.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Polly's mom said:


> Or look at puppy porn!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I'm hoping Little Bentley Bear is feeling better this evening


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope he's better soon. It is amazing how much they can pee though! Lou can get up in the morning and make his rounds in the backyard peeing on all ten trees - then 30 minutes later go for a walk and pee on any and everything sticking up out of the ground on a mile walk!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> I hope he's better soon. It is amazing how much they can pee though! Lou can get up in the morning and make his rounds in the backyard peeing on all ten trees - then 30 minutes later go for a walk and pee on any and everything sticking up out of the ground on a mile walk!


Yes that is what my boys do too!! Every time some one pees Hardy or Dewey pee right on top! Hope Bentley is all better real soon.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks yall! My poor baby has hopped into his potty box at least 25 times since I've been home. I changing the pad underneath frequently to gauge how much pee is coming out. 
I stopped counting. If I keep him busy by playing a fun game he tries to go less.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, poor Bentley Bear! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You said it started right after you get him back from the groomer, right? Was he just fine before going? I can't help but wonder if it's a behavioral thing going on caused by the groomer. One of mine has had similar behavior (peeing excessive and even peeing on pillows, the crate etc) and after urinalysis came all good we start working on the behavior - in this case most likely related to separation anxiety and getting used to us. You could limit his free time and access to the house when you're around to see if he holds like he would normally do. Just a thought, not based on anything but what we've done. Good luck


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor baby. Maybe the shampoo at the groomers irritated something. Either way the antibiotic should be working after the third dose. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness used to have frequest UTIs with crystals. We've been using 1/2 of a chewable Cosequin (thought to reduce bladder inflammation) every day and 1 dropper 2 times a day of Animal Essentials Tinkle Tonic one week out of the month for the past few years. Knock on wood - no problems. If it seems to be related to inflammation from the groomer's shampoo or supplies, you might try taking your own in (one you know doesn't cause a problem) or using Tinkle Tonic for a few days before you go in.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor baby! You did the right thing taking him straight to the vet! I hope he's feeling better today!


----------

